# Plants



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

When we purchased a few plants from the LFS they came with a little piece of sort of styrafoam and a metal ring around the plant.... should we plant it just like that or is it advisable to remove the ring....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

remove the foam and band. if the plant is an anubia, java fern or Bolbitis heudelotii, make sure you don't plant the green rhizome, it rots if under the substrate. Many just tie the roots to driftwood or rock to keep them in place as its a real pain to plant just the roots in the substrate


----------

